# Horses back slanted??



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, in his case it rises back up because he has quite a hunter's bump. You can build up his topline a bit, but with high withers and a hunter's bump, he will always have a "sag" look to him optically, even though his back doesn't really sag...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

HW - Can you circle in paint exactly what you are talking about? Which area of the horse you are referring to.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Hes almost 5 and close to 16.3 or higher i need to get my measurer out.. where you would sit if you would ride bareback.behind his whiters. the first 2 pictures are of this spring summer and the last is of this fall.


----------



## TBtrailrider (Apr 2, 2011)

Best way to alleviate that sag is by consistently making sure he has good form when riding, if you know how to collect him at a trot, be sure to keep him collected and work him in various directions. Change it up don't just go in a circle in both directions.

My TB has really high withers and he gets a hunter's bump if I don't collect him and work his hind end. 

I also find lunging to be helpful because my gelding naturally collects when there's no weight on him and he's lunged in a tighter circle, at that point he doesn't really have a choice; in order to execute his circle he must collect.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you take a picture of him square (butt view)? A little high?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i dont have many pictures like that, i have are of movement or funny ones. i have these...















these are summer ones. i need to get some more of them..


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm trying to see if he has some type of hip or pelvis injury (a healed one) that would make his hip drop but I can't tell from these pix...


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

What would be a good picture i could take so you could tell? i could take them after school tomorrow. i dont belive he has had any she never told us any. when we got him he was skinny and put on a lot of weight and actually got over weight for a while, but now is normal for winter.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

could just be muscling as well.

Does he travel sideways at all?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

No he walks, trots, canters straight unless hes spooked or something.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The angle of his hindquarters is a bit steep, but as far as his back goes, he looks like a normal horse to me.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I've no idea of what half of these people are talking about...lol...but to my untrained eye, he is a cutie-pa-too-tee!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i have an understanding on what they are saying, and thanks hes a big sweetie pie


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a question are you talking about the way his back is shaped like an A than rounds out to his belly? Instead of being rounded or flat? If so the horse just has no muscling along the sides of his spine.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^yea, he has no topline development and is extremely goose-rumped which is why the back looks low. Most of it has to do with conformation, and some of it with fitness/muscling/conditioning.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I don't see much of a topline. He needs to learn how to use his back, and then that will fill up a lot more. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/horsehelp-building-up-your-horses-back-72621/

Also lunging in side reins helps, if you know what you're doing.


----------

